# My red/red nose puppy



## spaceghost (Feb 2, 2008)

His name is Buddha and hes 11 weeks old...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very Cute! Best of Luck with him!:thumbsup:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:welcome: to the site!!! Buddha is so cuteup: wishing you the best of luck with him. I like your quote you could change it gun with pitbull and it would have the same meaning.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

OMG!!! I am so in love!!!!!


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

he is a looker. remember this days because they grow sooo fast!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What a beautiful red nose.:woof:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

thats about the cutest lil thing ive ever seen!


----------

